# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  Req για Scan στο Περιστέρι

## Bax_gr

Γεια σας παιδιά.
Μένω Περιστέρι πάνω από το γήπεδο του Ατρομήτου. 
Μπορεί να βοηθήσει κάποιος γείτονας να κάνουμε ενα scan για να ξέρω τι εξοπλισμό (κεραία) θα πρέπει να προμηθευτώ;
Με λαπτοπ δεν επιασα κανενα γείτονα αλλά 3 πολύ μακρινα APs στο Λυκαβυττο νομίζω.
Θα σας ήμουν υπόχρεος.

----------


## Bax_gr

Με ένα μικρό scan με pcmcia βρίσκω τους

awmn-4098_gvaf-AP (5.7 km)

awmn-10636_senius-AP (3.7 km)

και κανένα γειτονάκι δυστυχώς.

Έχει κανείς όρεξη, ώρα και εξοπλισμό να κάνουμε ένα σκαναρισματάκι με cantenna?

----------


## senius

@ Bax_gr , καλή αρχή και καλό ξεκίνημα.
 :: 




> .....για να ξέρω τι εξοπλισμό (κεραία) θα πρέπει να προμηθευτώ;


Ανέφερε αν θές τον σκοπό σου, θα γίνεις client, η θα κάνεις link se A?

----------


## geosid

> Γεια σας παιδιά.
> Μένω Περιστέρι πάνω από το γήπεδο του Ατρομήτου. 
> Μπορεί να βοηθήσει κάποιος γείτονας να κάνουμε ενα scan για να ξέρω τι εξοπλισμό (κεραία) θα πρέπει να προμηθευτώ;
> Με λαπτοπ δεν επιασα κανενα γείτονα αλλά 3 πολύ μακρινα APs στο Λυκαβυττο νομίζω.
> Θα σας ήμουν υπόχρεος.


steile μου ενα πμ με το κινητο σου να κανονισουμε να περασω μια βολτα με τον εξοπλισμο να σκαναρουμε .

----------


## Bax_gr

> @ Bax_gr , καλή αρχή και καλό ξεκίνημα.
> 
> Ανέφερε αν θές τον σκοπό σου, θα γίνεις client, η θα κάνεις link se A?


Βασικά θέλω να δω και στα 5Ghz τι πιάνω γιατι η pcmcia που σκάναρα είναι στα 2.4.
Απ' ότι κατάλαβα με συμφέρει λινκ στα 5Ghz λόγω μεγαλύτερου κέρδους της κεραίας γιατι βλέπω να συνδέομαι μακριά στο τέλος. Ειναι λίγο δύσκολο το σημείο που είμαι.
Ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα.  ::  


Geosid kanonizoume apo pm. Eyxaristw gia thn prosfora.  ::

----------


## geosid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από senius
> 
> @ Bax_gr , καλή αρχή και καλό ξεκίνημα.
> 
> Ανέφερε αν θές τον σκοπό σου, θα γίνεις client, η θα κάνεις link se A?
> 
> 
> Βασικά θέλω να δω και στα 5Ghz τι πιάνω γιατι η pcmcia που σκάναρα είναι στα 2.4.
> Απ' ότι κατάλαβα με συμφέρει λινκ στα 5Ghz λόγω μεγαλύτερου κέρδους της κεραίας γιατι βλέπω να συνδέομαι μακριά στο τέλος. Ειναι λίγο δύσκολο το σημείο που είμαι.
> ...


σου απαντησα στο πμ . ο εξοπλισμος που μπορω να φερω για να σκαναρουμε ειναι σε Β. σαν client να δεις ποιον βλεπεις . σε Α ειναι αρκετα δυσκολο εως ακατορθωτο να φερω κατι μαζι μου για να σκαναρεις.  ::

----------


## fengi1

Bax_gr σε πρωτη φαση διαβασε αυτο http://info.awmn.net/images/stories/Tut ... gMeIn2.pdf . νερακι οπως την προπαιδεια  ::  για να επιλεξεις τι ακριβως θες να κανεις και ποια η διαφορα 2,4 με 5 G.

----------


## Nikiforos

Αν θες να είσαι πελάτης πας στα 2.4ghz, στα 5 δουλεύουν οι κόμβοι αυτοί με τις πολλές κεραίες δλδ. Στο Περιστέρι εκεί κοντά σε εσένα έχει πολλά AP δεν πιάνεις κανέναν?

----------


## harrylaos

Μην δωσεις πολυ σημασια στο plugmein....
Με ενα τηλεφωνο ολα λυνονται.

----------


## JB172

Πάρε το 0.  ::  

Βρε παλιοlol, πως θα πάρει μία πρώτη ιδέα ο άνθρωπος;

Σου προτείνω να ανοίξεις helpdesk. 24/7/365 (και 366 για τα δίσεκτα)  :: 

Φυσικά και με τα pm, e-mail, meeting, τηλέφωνo, κλπ γίνεται δουλειά.
Αλλά το διάβασμα δεν "σκότωσε" ποτέ κανέναν.

----------


## harrylaos

Παρε τωρα τον προφητη!
Μπορεις και εσυ!

Τα νεα φοβερα βιβλια του awmn!

Το Ξυπνημα του Καλου Λινκ
ΤΟ ΛΙΝΚ ΓΑΡ ΕΓΓΥC!
Οι Λινκ-ο-προφητειες!
Τα 4 μετρα πανω απο την ταρατσα!


Ολα μαζι, ΜΟΝΟ, 29 Ευρω!
Δωρο και μπρατσακια και να μην πνιγεις απο το θαψιμο και το φτυσιμο.

Σηκωθειτε απο τον Υπολογιστη σας, απο την δουλεια σας, απο το Playstation, απο το κρεβατι της κοπελας σας!
Τελευταια Προσφορα!

----------


## Nikiforos

ο fengi έχει δίκιο το pdf πρέπει να το ξέρουμε σαν την προπαίδεια, αλλιώς δουλειά δεν γίνεται εκτός αν βρεις κάποιον να σου κάνει ιδιαίτερα μαθήματα!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## geosid

ακουσα οτι καποιος πηγε σε καποιον για σκαν σε Β ( καμια σχεση με περιστερι ) και χωρις να σκαναρουν βγηκε πορισμα οτι ποιανουν μονο ενα ΅ΑΡ σε αποσταση 5.5 χλμ , αν εχετε σκοπο να βοηθησετε καποιον καντε σωστη δουλεια Η μην την κανετε καθολου . στα 5.5 χλμ αλλοι σκεφτονται να βγαλουν λινκ σε Α και προταθηκε να βγει λινκ σε Β ? ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΣΟΒΑΡΟΙ.???

----------


## Nikiforos

geosid, έχεις δίκιο, πρέπει ΠΡΩΤΑ να γίνει σωστό scan με τον κατάλληλο εξοπλισμό προς όλες τις κατευθύνσεις που υπάρχει οπτική, δεν μπορούμε να κρίνουμε τι πιάνει ο άλλος μόνο από το wind! αλλά αν ο άλλος δεν έχει κοντινό AP τι να κάνει? να μην μπει ΠΟΤΕ στο awmn? εγώ όταν ξεκίνησα δεν υπήρχε τίποτα στον ορίζοντα έπιανα AP στα 2,4ghz πάντα από 7χλμ και άνω, φυσικά φταίει η χάλια οπτική που έχω γιαυτό. Τελικά ο Myth δέχτηκε να με βάλει πελάτη και αργότερα κάναμε και το 1ο μου link. Αργότερα όμως που έγινε ο Noolis τον πιάνω μέσα από το δωματιό μου με τον laptop και ακόμα και με το Ν82! όταν υπάρχουν κοντινά ΑP εννοείτε ότι ΠΑΝΤΑ θα τα προτιμήσουμε. Αλλά μερικές φορές ένα μακρινό Link ακόμα και σε b είναι μονόδρομος.

----------


## geosid

> geosid, έχεις δίκιο, πρέπει ΠΡΩΤΑ να γίνει σωστό scan με τον κατάλληλο εξοπλισμό προς όλες τις κατευθύνσεις που υπάρχει οπτική, δεν μπορούμε να κρίνουμε τι πιάνει ο άλλος μόνο από το wind! αλλά αν ο άλλος δεν έχει κοντινό AP τι να κάνει? να μην μπει ΠΟΤΕ στο awmn? εγώ όταν ξεκίνησα δεν υπήρχε τίποτα στον ορίζοντα έπιανα AP στα 2,4ghz πάντα από 7χλμ και άνω, φυσικά φταίει η χάλια οπτική που έχω γιαυτό. Τελικά ο Myth δέχτηκε να με βάλει πελάτη και αργότερα κάναμε και το 1ο μου link. Αργότερα όμως που έγινε ο Noolis τον πιάνω μέσα από το δωματιό μου με τον laptop και ακόμα και με το Ν82! όταν υπάρχουν κοντινά ΑP εννοείτε ότι ΠΑΝΤΑ θα τα προτιμήσουμε. Αλλά μερικές φορές ένα μακρινό Link ακόμα και σε b είναι μονόδρομος.


αν κανω disable to AP toy nooli δεν θα τον ποιανεις απο το δωματιο σου . χααχαχχαχαχααχ πλεονεκτη . βαλε μια κεραια που καθεσε στο νετ με το κινητο .  ::   ::

----------


## Nikiforos

δεν κατάλαβα ακριβώς τι εννοείς το είπα για παράδειγμα με το κινητό μπαίνω από το wireless adsl router που έχω. Στο εξοχικό όμως έχω AP στα 446 μέτρα.  ::   ::

----------


## 7bpm

Καπεταν-Geosid, πελάτης μου είναι στον Μαραθώνα.  ::

----------

